# South Africa vs Namibia



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*SA vs Namibia*



INGOZI said:


> 105 vs 13? Bleddie hell! Ek het geweet ons gaan gemaklik wen maar dit is darem absurd! 10 uit 10 vir die Suid Westers wat soos Bull terriers getackle het! Dit is absoluut kak om vir naas 80minute op die agtervoet te speel.
> 
> Die bokke lyk goed, ek sou graag wou sien wat ons teen 'n sterker span sal doen so net voor die World Cup, maar die wedstryd teen Namibia dink ek het die ouens kans gegee om 'n paar kombinasies uit te toets sonder die pressure dat hulle moontlik die toets kan verloor. Ek hoop net Jean de Villiers het net 'n kneusplek en dat hy nou nie iets ernstig opgedoen het nie.
> 
> Wie van julle het die game gekyk?


Engee,
Ons moet ons beslis nie blind staar teen die telling nie.NZ ,AUS en die Franse is bliksems.Jammer Pierre Spies is nie daar om Jean en Schalk by te staan nie.Geluk aan Percy met 35 punte.Ons het n paar lelike hanteerfoute gemaak,maar ons sal maar duimvashou.Ruan is ook n ster.Oor die algemeen het ons goed gevaar.Jaque Fourie was nie op sy beste nie,maar soos jy se die Suidwesters het getackle soos min.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Dit was maar okay. Hahaha!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Sorry.

I never saw the game. Didn't even know we were playing.
Only thing I know about S.A vs Namibia is that they're kicking our butts in the hunting business. This year we estimate that we lost 2500 hunters to Namibia. Next year will be even higher.
The reason for it is simple. MARKETING!


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*International hunters*



ASG said:


> Sorry.
> 
> I never saw the game. Didn't even know we were playing.
> Only thing I know about S.A vs Namibia is that they're kicking our butts in the hunting business. This year we estimate that we lost 2500 hunters to Namibia. Next year will be even higher.
> The reason for it is simple. MARKETING!


Ek vermoed kortbroek met sy kak reels gaan nog meer ouens Namibie toe stuur


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Nee wat. Ou kortbroek is nie die probleem nie. 
Die ding is dat die Namibia professionele jagters saam staan en hulle spandeer baie geld op die bemarking van Namibia as n jag bestemming.
Hier wil elke ou sy eie ding doen en dit so goedkoop as moontlik ook.
Toe ons die S.A feature gedoen het, was daar maar 8 ouens wat belang gestel het. Die volgende issue is die Namibia feature en ons ouens gaan n skrik vang as hulle sien hoeveel Namibia uitrusters gaan adverteer.
Dis genuine skrikwekkend om te sien hoe hulle jag in daardie land bemark. Die outfitters kry selfs beter pryse by hulle lug redery as hulle oorsee gaan om te bemark.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

ASG said:


> Sorry.
> 
> I never saw the game. Didn't even know we were playing.
> Only thing I know about S.A vs Namibia is that they're kicking our butts in the hunting business. This year we estimate that we lost 2500 hunters to Namibia. Next year will be even higher.
> The reason for it is simple. MARKETING!


ASG, you are a dreamer !!

Namibia got the hunter back what they lost in the last years to S.A.
Look at the hunting price development in S.A. in the last couple of years. Every farmer in the past thought the overseas hunters are the stupid golden gooses and pay any money. Now they begins to calculate, also the kak with changing hunting rules from last year is a reason. I spoke with a couple of hunters and they talked to me that the risk is to high, to book a flight in January for a hunt in August, because in the mean time the hunting regularis change.
To many hunting magazines around the world inclusive S.A. magazines print every two month other rumblings about new regularis.
Take a look at you black politicians, for enough money they change all the laws in you country. As a non resident with a sight from outside I can say you country looks not really stable. 
It is a shame what happen in the last years from a beautiful country.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Have to admire the Namibians for playing rugby and not using spoiling tactics in a game which they were not going to win.
It's a great country with fantastic hunting and great fishing.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Karoojagter.

True, politics does play a part too. Pricing will obviously also play a part. Most game ranches in Namibia have accomodation ajoining the ranch house or you stay in the ranch house itself. A very large percentage of the ranches also have other farming activities going on such as cattle or sheep ranching. Therefore pricing will definitly be cheaper.
In S.A, most ranches have seperate hunting accomodation and the ranches are focused on wildlife only.
The hunting regulations here have not changed since last year February and are not likely to change in the near future either. 
So the whole too afraid to book in advance thing is unfounded.
Just look at what is happening in Tanzania and C.A.R for reference.


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*Rugby en jag*

What can we Namibians say? Our Rugby is not what it was in the late 80's (winning all the Currie cup teams except, what was then, the Northern Transvaal). But nowadays its a bit down with the rugby although we still love the game and our players. We beat Marocco to qualify for the world cup. At least we did qualify. We are less than 2 million people in Nam, not to much to choose from... But for the Bokke, all I can say is that if they are going to play as they played against Nam they are not going to win another game in this world cup against the "bigger guys". Its sad about Pierre Spies, really liked him.

As for the hunting I'll rather not say much. It's bad about al die kak wat ou kortbroekie aanjaag. Do you guys think he has ever been on a real hunting trip?


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Kortbroek*



Hoytitoyti said:


> What can we Namibians say? Our Rugby is not what it was in the late 80's (winning all the Currie cup teams except, what was then, the Northern Transvaal). But nowadays its a bit down with the rugby although we still love the game and our players. We beat Marocco to qualify for the world cup. At least we did qualify. We are less than 2 million people in Nam, not to much to choose from... But for the Bokke, all I can say is that if they are going to play as they played against Nam they are not going to win another game in this world cup against the "bigger guys". Its sad about Pierre Spies, really liked him.
> 
> As for the hunting I'll rather not say much. It's bad about al die kak wat ou kortbroekie aanjaag. Do you guys think he has ever been on a real hunting trip?


Ek dink nie hy kan n 20lb boog span nie en ek dink hy is bang vir n .22 se recoil


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Ou kortbroek laat my altyd aan ons destydse koshuis hoof dink en die was 'n opperste "boks".


----------



## bowhntrtx (Jan 1, 2007)

*Kortbroek?*

Ek was 16 jaar gelede in Suid Afrika, wie is "Kortbroek" ?
Dis die "kak" wat gemaak het dat ek nou in Texas woon !


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

bowhntrtx said:


> Ek was 16 jaar gelede in Suid Afrika, wie is "Kortbroek" ?
> Dis die "kak" wat gemaak het dat ek nou in Texas woon !


Hoe is Texas? Wat dink jy van die plek, wat doen jy daar, hoe is die mense en was dit 'n permanente skuif?


----------



## bowhntrtx (Jan 1, 2007)

*Define: "Permanent"*

Ek het in Upington groot geword en geboer en gedink dat ek my lewe lank daar so bly....maar niks is "permanent" nie.

Wes Texas lyk soos die Noord Wes Kaap, centrale Texas is n' bietjie soos die Karoo en die Bosveld, Oos Texas is die Vrystaat en Knysna se woud! Suid Texas is Natal en die Oos Kaap. 

Ek soek nog n' plek wat soos Kaapstad is, maar die naaste is San Diego in California!

Daar is net een seisoen hier, "Hunting Season" . My werk neem my ooral in die VSA en Canada en Texas is die naaste wat ek aan Suid Afrika kan kom!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

bowhntrtx said:


> Texas is die naaste wat ek aan Suid Afrika kan kom!


Ek het so gedink. Ek het nog altyd gese dat ek eerder na die VSA sal trek as enige ander plek in die wereld sou ek moes skuif.


----------

